# Discolored poop?



## rackael (Apr 11, 2019)

Lately my female budgie has been having discolored poop, with bright white and yellow surrounding it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It looks normal. Bird poop comes in 3 parts. The dark is the fecal part, the chalky whitish part is urates, and clear part is urine. Because it’s on a white paper towel, you can see the urine actually has a slight color to it.


----------

